# Singlespeed and t'Yorkshire Dales



## SilverSurfer (19 Feb 2009)

I ride fixed on the road a fair bit but I'm getting a MTB soon (hence all the topics).

My last MTB became a single-speed out of necessity as all the bits fell off. As I'm exploring all options I'd like to see if I could get away with a Singlespeed for most of my riding.

I aim to do a lot of short, local routes (non-technical) and would like to tackle as many routes as I can in the Dales. Too much to ask?

As I said before, I don't do technical rocky, jumpy stuff - I'd just like to blast round the bridleways and lanes, but are they too technical and steep for a singlespeed?


----------



## trio25 (19 Feb 2009)

I ride a singlespeed. I started on trails I know well and now can get up nearly all of my local hills, at first there was a bit of walking. Recently I've been venturing further afield with no issues. I've only ridden in the Yorkshide Dales with Gears but think next time I'll be taking the singlespeed. Only you know if you'll be able to ride your local trails as you know what they are like.


----------



## RedBike (19 Feb 2009)

Carefull following Trio's example. She is an increadably strong rider (probably from all this single speeding!). 

I'm very greatfull of the wide range of gears on my MTB!


----------



## SilverSurfer (19 Feb 2009)

Yes, I had a peek at her blog. Gears are looking likely


----------



## GilesM (19 Feb 2009)

I've ridden in the Dales a few times, and walked there alot, I used to ride a fixed on the road years ago, and I can't imagine off road in the dales on a single speed would be much fun, there are some very steep bridleways, but the onlt way to really find out, is try it, have fun.


----------



## trio25 (20 Feb 2009)

If you are riding fixed on the road you probably have the strength needed. I actually think most things that can be rode geared can be rode singlespeed. The difference is if you want long rides as its harder on the body riding singlespeed. Up to 3/4 hours is fine though.


----------



## SilverSurfer (20 Feb 2009)

Saw an article (on 63xc.com?) where one guy rode the 3 peaks cyclocross on a fixed. So owt is possible (theoretically)


----------



## Tim Bennet. (20 Feb 2009)

> where one guy rode the 3 peaks cyclocross on a fixed.


The advantage there is that they're lighter to carry when you're running up the hills.


----------



## RedBike (20 Feb 2009)

SilverSurfer said:


> Saw an article (on 63xc.com?) where one guy rode the 3 peaks cyclocross on a fixed. So owt is possible (theoretically)



Now you've done it. 
I think you might have just inspired someone!


----------



## trio25 (20 Feb 2009)

I am using gears this year! Maybe one day I'll try singlespeeding but I have no intention of riding fixed off-road!


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Feb 2009)

i happily do a day's in the lake district on my inbred with a 32-16 on it, yeh its a bit steady away on the flat bits but is low enough to do the hills.


----------

